# Navarre Pier



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Massive schools of Lady fish. Kids landed a few. Saw 3 kings biggest 23 lbs landed and a bull red about 15-20 landed and released. Had a good day with the family. Pier regulars were pretty calm, or I assume they were regulars? I wonder how many people would fish it if that octagon was a 300 yard T. It was elbow to elbow for the 3 hours we were there. My 10 yr old boy wanted to cast on the kings so bad, but I am affraid he would not have a chance, nor get the space to. Oh well. Maybe we will hit the lottery to get a decent boat!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*The problem...*

With a wide "T" is having adequate bracing/strength to resist the impact of storm waves... It could be done, but the "T" would likely cost about the same as the 1500' getting to it...


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

put him out there and let him throw a bait trust me no one will mess with him cobia fishing is almost over and the regulars calm down they will help


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sure its not cost effective Worn. But man its elbow to elbow mid day. Any idea if its not as crowded down there early morning or late afternoon? At $20 a trip plus gas. 6 trips could put us on a half day charter and catch a limit!! Lol


----------



## Pumpkin Snatcher (May 4, 2015)

me and my daughter went and caught two Spanish a blue fish and about 40 lady fish she had a blast :thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pumpkin Snatcher said:


> me and my daughter went and caught two Spanish a blue fish and about 40 lady fish she had a blast :thumbup:


love those blues. fun to catch and good eats if you bleed 'em
and keep ice on 'em.

jack


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Most of the time Ive seen fish float in closer to the beach than right on the end.....You don't have to get in the middle of everybody to catch a fish....I wouldn't and don't fish on weekends at the piers because of possible chaos....traffic,tourist,traffic and did I mention the traffic ,I hate getting out with idiots.....


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> Most of the time Ive seen fish float in closer to the beach than right on the end.....You don't have to get in the middle of everybody to catch a fish....I wouldn't and don't fish on weekends at the piers because of possible chaos....traffic,tourist,traffic and did I mention the traffic ,I hate getting out with idiots.....



I feel your pain.I absolutely avoid any piers on the weekend.I've been in several fights and yelling matches when I was younger.Last month at Navarre had some idiot decked out in camouflage with overalls and jacket to boot (very hot day lol) casting on top of me.Glad I kept my cool lol.Definetly save up for a boat or a good fishing kayak.Better odds and better fishing too compared to ANY pier.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I caught a king a couple weeks ago about 3/4 of the way to the end. It's not too bad real early in the morning if you're willing to wake up.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

gatorrodshop said:


> Yeah I caught a king a couple weeks ago about 3/4 of the way to the end. It's not too bad real early in the morning if you're willing to wake up.


Nobody cares about your store bought King!!! :whistling:


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

jerk. Lol


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Most of the old timers are tolerant and even accepting of kiddos. Most it not all understand the importance of youth and fishing. let the young man at em. ( i say old timers but i mean regulars)


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Question*

why does everyone want to fish on the Octagon? There are fish to be caught on the rest of the Pier....correct?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Navarre was deader than hell this morning. Couple of big reds and a nice cobia. That's it.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the report. What size was the cobia?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

~25 lbs. The redfish must of been at least 46 inches. And chubby. It's the biggest one I've ever seen In person


----------

